
Standing Out in a Flood of Web Applications: An Open Letter to Developers - FluidDjango
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/06/24/standing-out-in-a-flood-of-web-applications-an-open-letter-to-developers/
======
pie
Should read "8 basic tips" rather than "open letter."

